# Won't Start - Ancient Toro CCR2200



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

So, I'm summerizing my Ancient Toro CCR2200 that always started no matter how much I (beat) used it in deep snow. I always used as a backup or light snow

Well is won' start, I did all the usual suspects (fresh gas, plug) and checked for spark. Won't kick even with starting fluid. Since the carb never been replaced I'm going to go in that direction & get a American brand carb. I've noticed Its a little wet. Other ideas appreciated, Hopefully one's available #640086 Thanks


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The tiny filter screen in the gas tank is the probable culprit giving you fits; That is what stopped my snow pups.


----------



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

Ya thanks I'll check, but I replaced the inline filter maybe taking the place of the tank filter (??), as you suggest. I just used a hole saw to get access the the fuel line and installed a Briggs and Statton little S/O valve but don't see how that would be the problem. There was arrow on the little S/O valve. I ordered the Tecumseh Carb. 

That little guy got me out of so many jams plus you can pick it up easy put it in the bed of the truck or a trunk


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Long shot.., Gas cap.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

sab826 said:


> So, I'm summerizing my Ancient Toro CCR2200 that always started no matter how much I (beat) used it in deep snow. I always used as a backup or light snow
> 
> Well is won' start, I did all the usual suspects (fresh gas, plug) and checked for spark. Won't kick even with starting fluid. Since the carb never been replaced I'm going to go in that direction & get a American brand carb. I've noticed Its a little wet. Other ideas appreciated, Hopefully one's available #640086 Thanks


Even with a bad carb it should have kicked with starting fluid. Are you sure you are getting spark? Is the on off switch functional?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I was told the filter screen for my pups was in the tank and they had to replace them.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Check spark and timing. Gas cap is probably fried too. But my guess it should still start. But i know one thing. You got this


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

(Sorry . . .) 2 cycle or 4? If a 4, might have a sticking valve due to sitting . . .


----------



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

This is my last 2-cycle machine, Even my weed wacker is 4-cycle. Anyways, after I install the carb I'll let you know. The carb is the only thing I haven't replace more then twice. I even replace bolts with SS. Maybe this is the end. I't only one cylinder Thanks


----------

